# 4000 muslims Attack christian Homes In Egypt



## Lowjack (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.aina.org/news/20110304222016.htm

So who didn't think this would happen ?


----------



## jason4445 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nigerian Christians Attack Muslims, Kill Dozens

Seems like you over looked these accounts - whoever thought these would happen?


2004 - Reports estimate that between 67 and 300 are dead after Christian ethnic Taroks attacked Muslim cattle-herders in the town of Yelwa in central Nigeria's Plateau State. The Tarok ethnic group used machine guns mounted on jeeps, along with rifles and machetes, to attack the Muslim community. Possibly three mosques were damaged and at least 67 people have been buried, while hundreds more have fled or disappeared. Just last week, the Christian Tarok were attacked by the Muslim Hausa in the region.

In the most recent attack, the Associated Press reports that more that 100 were killed and 1,000 homes destroyed. "It will take time to account for the exact number of dead and missing. It's mass murder, because machine guns were used, not machetes," 

2006 - ONITSHA, Nigeria (Reuters) – 2006 Christian youths burned the corpses of Muslims on Thursday on the streets of Onitsha in southeastern Nigeria, the city worst hit by religious riots that have killed at least 146 people across the country in five days. Christian mobs, seeking revenge for the killings of Christians in the north, attacked Muslims with machetes, set fire to them, destroyed their houses and torched mosques in two days of violence in Onitsha, where 93 people died.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 6, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> Nigerian Christians Attack Muslims, Kill Dozens
> 
> Seems like you over looked these accounts - whoever thought these would happen?
> 
> ...



Good, but that is old news
For every dead muslim, the world becomes a safer place.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 6, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> Nigerian Christians Attack Muslims, Kill Dozens
> 
> Seems like you over looked these accounts - whoever thought these would happen?



Seems you overlooked "first blood",
_whoever thought these would happen?_



> Between the February 24, 2004 Islamic attacks and the revenge attack by  Christians on May 2, 2004, _Muslims committed at least 22 separate  attacks against the Christian population_ of the area, including the  murder of a local Christian man that _triggered the Yelwa incident._


----------



## jason4445 (Mar 6, 2011)

So it is Christian to think that two wrongs Muslims attacking Christians and Christians attacking Muslims, makes a right in the eyes of God.  Who drew right blood, man sounds like 4th grade playground - Timmy hit me first.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 6, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> So it is Christian to think that two wrongs Muslims attacking Christians and Christians attacking Muslims, makes a right in the eyes of God.  Who drew right blood, man sounds like 4th grade playground - Timmy hit me first.



Yeah, and our military should have left well enough alone after 9/11.  

I'm not about to take another life for no cause but if I was in the military, I would fight to defend this nation from terrorism.  Sounds to me like you would have me/us defect??  Maybe that's where you're coming from?  Sorry, I can't bite that one then.  

If the Yelwa response was extreme, that is between those Christians and their Lord.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 6, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> So it is Christian to think that two wrongs Muslims attacking Christians and Christians attacking Muslims, makes a right in the eyes of God.  Who drew right blood, man sounds like 4th grade playground - Timmy hit me first.



I don't think any Christians has said that here.


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 6, 2011)

I wasn't there so I don't know if it was in self defense or not. 

I do know that I don't trust the news reports.

I think before a Christian acts on anything especially an act of aggresion he should stop and think about what he is doing and ask for guidance, unless of course it is in self defense.

Sometimes we are to quick to pull the literal sword. We need to pick our physical battles very carefully. I don't think God is ever happy with war. Thousands of years ago God sent his people into battle but I think his intentions in this despensation was not war but love and peace.

This nation as a whole needs to truly turn its eyes on God.

Just the opinion of a dum ole country boy.


----------



## jason4445 (Mar 6, 2011)

It is my belief that when the apex of his creations can find no other means than to war to settle their problems God becomes so disgusted he goes off and takes a nap as we blow and chop each other to pieces.


----------

